# Florida BobCat



## EricD (Mar 4, 2008)

Spotted this guy a few weeks back in Merriitt Island during a hiking trip. It was a very foggy morning and we barely noticed him hiding in the weeds (first picture). 
Waited about 20 minutes and he finally came out of the weeds as he walked across the swampy marsh...stopping to look back at us when he noticed us. 

1.







2.


----------



## Wyjid (Apr 8, 2009)

these are beautiful. i love the first one. the camouflage is great. he blends wonderfully.


----------



## nikonpreap (Apr 8, 2009)

are those cats big? can you keep them as pets? i'd like to walk one around my block on a leesh and scare old ladies with it


----------



## bigboi3 (Apr 8, 2009)

nikonpreap said:


> are those cats big? can you keep them as pets? i'd like to walk one around my block on a leesh and scare old ladies with it



:lmao:


----------



## Unmanedpilot (Apr 9, 2009)

They are actually quite small.

But would be a fairly large house cat  and I don't think I'd want to keep one personally.


----------



## Wozza (Apr 9, 2009)

Love the first shot, unique and shows the cat in his natural environment. Reminds me of a magic eye...


----------



## MHarvey (Apr 9, 2009)

This cat has wonderful spotting. The ones I chase out in western Oklahoma are very plain and light. That open prairie is a bit different then florida marshes lol.


----------



## Markw (Apr 9, 2009)

Love the first shot.  Do not keep them as pets.  Dont even try it.  They do not make good pets...at all.  Beautiful shot though.

Mark


----------



## GatorTom (Apr 10, 2009)

Nice shots!  This one looks a little bigger than the ones we have in NW FL.  You can't keep a bobcat as a pet without a federal permit.  They are a pain to keep.  They need a special diet and never become tame.  Some will learn to "tolerate" their owner.


----------



## photo28 (Apr 10, 2009)

Great picture! I always wanted to see one down in florida. I almost did one day too, there were many sightings, and of course as soon as I left it showed up...


----------



## Dcrymes84 (Apr 10, 2009)

Wow i wish i had the money to travel so i could find some awesome shots like that.


----------



## JE Kay (Apr 10, 2009)

Nice work. :thumbup: Love the first one.


----------



## jdwyer (Apr 11, 2009)

EricD said:


> Waited about 20 minutes and he finally came out of the weeds as he walked across the swampy marsh...stopping to look back at us when he noticed us.


 
spotting a bobcat....never would have waited for it.....i would have run like hell!


----------



## Montana (Apr 11, 2009)

Great shots and a wonderful opportunity!  There are lots of bobcats around here in Montana, but it seems as though I am the only one that has never seen one...go figure!


----------



## Michaelaw (Apr 11, 2009)

The first shot is very nice


----------



## ShotGunNik (May 5, 2009)

Sweet shots, I got to see one when I lived In Miami and drove past Everglades.


----------



## mylo (May 8, 2009)

The fur/outer covering great for camouflage. Nice capture there!


----------



## Al-Wazeer (May 8, 2009)

first shot is really great, just love it

did you try a closer crop to the face??


----------



## LuckySo-n-So (May 8, 2009)

Dcrymes84 said:


> Wow i wish i had the money to travel so i could find some awesome shots like that.


 


> *Greenville, South carolina*




Looks like you are in the foothills of the Appalachians.  I can't imagine that there aren't absolutely gorgeous areas with lots of wildlife within an hour or two drive.  I would even be so bold to say that a 15-20 minute drive would get you there.

I think, like me, it's just a matter of getting out there.  It's really difficult to find the time.  In 20 minutes, I could be in a full fledged swamp that seems a million miles from nowhere.  In 60 minutes, I could be in the French Quarter.

But CSI is coming on in a few minutes...


----------



## Antarctican (May 8, 2009)

Good eye to spot this one hiding among the grasses like that!


----------

